# 12x12x18... What should I put in there?



## Destinyshiva (Sep 18, 2013)

Both of my gargoyle geckos are now in their Forever homes, so this means that I've got a 12x12x18" (taller than wider) terrarium empty and available.

I've seen lots of suggestions for things that can temporarily be in one of these - but I can't find good info on what can happily live in there for life. (As in, this is the maximum space they'll need).

Any suggestions?

Unfortunately, I'm arachnophobic so no spideys. I'd like something like a tree frog or a small reptile, or anything else fun you'd suggest (that isn't eight legged and furry). I also love tree snakes but I don't think I can fit on in it :c.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Electric blue day gecko - lygodactylus williamsi. Fun little guys and very beautiful (the males anyway) - not a handling gecko - much too quick and flighty.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Or neon day geckos, they're stunning


----------



## Destinyshiva (Sep 18, 2013)

Would it be possible to have two of the aforementioned geckos in one lil terrarium, or would it be more advisable to only have one? I like the idea of both - gorgeous looking things! But it seems odd to me just having one of them. They're pretty small.

I've also considered pygmy chameleons - I don't know how hard they are to take care of though!


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I THINK you could have 2-3 neon day geckos but I don't know for sure - you'll have to do some research!!! I want some, but they dont work with my room at the moment (not allowed anything else or it wont fit neatly in my stack!)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My vote goes for a pair or trio of pygmy chameleons


----------



## Texas colubrid kid (Sep 1, 2014)

If you haven't decided yet I would go pygmy chameleon or an anole. Both are easy to feed and take care of. Just some daily misting and heavy vegetation for both. And the anoles mating/territorial dance is pretty entertaining


----------

